# brick display mat from the holidays / Lemax



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/biblegroverr/misc/01-08-10%20002.jpg[/b]

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/biblegroverr/misc/01-08-10%20003.jpg[/b]
(images exceed 800 pixel width, changed to links)[/i] 



I picked it up at Menards and was wondering if anyone has used it to any success?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased a bunch of that stuff (both the brick and a flagstone pattern) from Menards a few years ago. I was going to use it for a veneer on a roundhouse I was planning, (but have never gotten around to even starting).

For a test I glued a short section of the brick pattern to some foamed styrene board and placed it outside to see how it would hold up.

The Styrene board is from Micromark (I cannot remember the name of it now but it has a paper thin veneer of real wood on both sides). I put no other finish on the sandwich of materials.

The glue I used was a type of "CA" named "The Last Glue" that I got from a vendor at the Iowa State Fair. Unlike true CA, it sets in the absence of air (rather in the presence of air) and is very good at gluing things together, but was $30.00 for two tiny half full bottles of it (the bottles have to be less than full or it starts to set up!).

The section I put outside has held up very well considering the abuse the piece has taken. I stuck it in a chain link fence section so that it was up off the ground (so I would not lose it!) and out where the rain and sun and wind and snow would get to it. It has been knocked off the fence and stepped on, left under a layer of leaves and snow one winter, been baked in the summer sun and washed by torential rains. The poor piece of styrene board is bent and creased in a couple of places and the styrene itself has shrunk at the edges where it is exposed, but the sandwich is still together and the last time I looked the brick mat (like you have purchased) is still intact.

I am not at home right now so I cannot go get it to give you a true evaluation of what it looks like today. I will try to remember to check it tomorrow when I get home and post what it looks like now. I put a label on the back side that gave the date; so I'll be able to say how long it has actually been out there.

You might re-post to this thread tomorrow night to bring it to the UnRead list of the forum so I will see it to remind me to look and report back (I may forget if you don't!







)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Works fine. Just clamp it flat as the glue dries or it tends to want to curl a little.....


----------

